# [SOLVED] NetworkManager blocks programs from starting

## kokx

Whenever NetworkManager is connected to a network (both wired and wireless), I cannot start new programs in GNOME.

Starting new processes isn't a problem, except for processes with a GUI (like firefox, gnome-calculator, etc.). Whenever I try to launch a GUI program I get the following error:

```
$ gnome-calculator 

No protocol specified

No protocol specified

(gnome-calculator:6168): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

```

I have tried to use wicd instead of NetworkManager, which works fine for me for wireless connections. But on the university network I need encryption on the wired network, which afaik isn't possible with wicd.Last edited by kokx on Mon Sep 13, 2010 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *kokx wrote:*   

> I have tried to use wicd instead of NetworkManager, which works fine for me for wireless connections. But on the university network I need encryption on the wired network, which afaik isn't possible with wicd.

 

I think it should be possible with wicd, both WEP and WPA.

----------

## kokx

Like i said: wicd works perfectly with wireless connection (even with WPA2 PEAP-GTC connections).

But when I plug the wire in, there aren't any options to set this for the wired network. When I use google search, the only thing i can find about this, is that wicd doesn't support that.

----------

## d2_racing

You need to disable your wireless because using your network cable I think.

----------

## kokx

To be a bit more clear on this: The problem appears whenever I connect to any network with NetworkManager (either wired or wireless).

----------

## kokx

After doing some more searching on google, I found the following discussion:

http://old.nabble.com/Some-problems-on-Gentoo-td20872467.html

It mentioned adding a /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/localuser.sh that would bypass Xauth (which is apparently one of the trouble makers).

When I looked in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/ , there already was a 00-xhost file, which had the same contents.

Later I discovered that there was no /usr/bin/xhost , so I emerged xhost. And after a reboot, everything worked correctly.

----------

